# للبيع شقه مميزة مساحتها 150 م على الطوب الأحمر بـزهراء المعادى



## اسلام محمد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

كود الاعـــلان :- 11596
شقه مميـزه للبيــع مساحتها 150 م بـزهراء المعادى على المحاره (3) نوم و ريسبشين (2) قطعة وحمام ومطبــخ
•	الشقة على الطــوب الأحــمر 
•	عمارة حــديثــة ... 
•	الشقة بالدور الأول بعمارة من 11 دور
•	المطلوب 400 الف جنيه / تقسيط ....يتم دفع نصف المبلغ والباقى على سنتيــن 
•	و بالنسبة للسعر الكاش / 350 الف جنيه
•	للإتـــــــصال:
•	شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
•	هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
•	للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
•	مــن خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
•	بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------

